# اختر سؤال للمسابقة القادمة .



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

في نية قسم الهندسة الطبية اقامة مسابقة تختص في مجالها الطبي وبجميع الأختصاصات الطبية .

لذا نهيب الأخوة الأعضاء بوضع اسئلة للمسابقة خاصة وموضعية ومن صميم الأختصاص , بشرط

ان يكون العضو الذي يضع السؤال على علم تام بالأجابة وممكن اكثر من سؤال وتكون متنوعة ومن 

صميم الأعضاء .

وخصص هذا الباب لوضع الأسئلة فقط دون الأجابة عليه .


البغدادي:55:


----------



## sususordo (11 فبراير 2007)

*رائع يا مشرفنا*

أين نبحث عن مشرف يرقا لمستوى مشرفنا العظيم ؟؟؟

عندي إقتراحات لعلها تكون مفيدة إن شاء الله.. 

أن الأسئلة التي تكون في المسابقة تكون بصيغة الإختيار من متعدد..
أن تحتوي معلومات طبية في جميع التخصصات ..
و أرجو سرعة الرد.. "الأسئلة على نار"

وشكراً ..


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم .

الأخ sososardo .

شكرأ على الأطراء .

الغاية من المسابقة هي كسب الخبرة توطين التكنولوجية وتوسيع ادراك المهندس الطبي في مجالات

اختصاصه ورفع مستواه من خلال البحث عن الحلول .

وانا مع اي اقتراح يخدم القسم بشرط ان يكون هناك تفاعل من الأعضاء كافة .

لذا يجب ان تكون الأسئلة متنوعة وغير مكرره .

ارجو مشاركة الجميع .

البغدادي


----------



## abohmeed3000 (11 فبراير 2007)

الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال الاول:
عند مرور الموجات الفوق صوتية لجهاز السونار داخل جسم الانسان فانها تصطدم بالانسجة الداخلية وترتد الى الترانسيديوسر لتولد الصورة بعد ان يحصل لها attenuation وهذا الحيود يعتمد بالطبع على كثافة النسيج و نوعه و مدى بعده عن الالكترود
والسؤال هنا وضح علاقة كل من الخصائص السابقة بتردد الموجات المراد استخدامها للوصول لافضل تشخيص
بمعنى انت تذكر انه كلما زادت الخاصية س زاد التردد المفترض استخدامه 
الخصائص الكثافة - نوع النسيج (عظمي -عضلي..) - عمقه
عذرا على عدم وضعها على شكل اختيا من متعدد
استعن بالله ثم أجب


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (21 فبراير 2007)

السؤال الثاني
تعلمون اخواني الكرام ان الاشعة السينية تتولد بواسطة توليد طاقة حرارية هائلة عن طريق تسليط سيل من الالكترونات من قطب الكاثود الى قطب الأنود....
السؤال هو من أي معدن تتكون صفيحة الأنود؟ وما الخاصية التي يمتاز بها هذا المعدن عن غيره؟


----------



## amod (27 فبراير 2007)

:14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: 
بس مشرفنا الكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريم
نحب نعرف ايش الجائزة قبل الجواب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واحنا على كامل الاستعداد :5: 

:68: :68: :68: :68: :68: :68: :68: :68: :68: :68: :68: :68: 



طبعا اشكرك مهندسنا ومشرفنا الرائع على هذا افكرة العملية الرائعة التي تفيد في تقاسم الخبرات واثراء للعلم والمعرفة والتنافس البناء وهذه احلى جائزة :14: 
وارجو المشاركة من الجميع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم .

الجائزة نقدية قدرها100$ .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 مارس 2007)

الأخ الفاضل hamza_ama

الأجوبة تكون في المسابقة . هنا نستقبل الأسئلة فقط .

ارجو الأنتباه الى ذلك .


البغدادي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (1 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
حقاً إنها فكرة رائعة و راقية في نفس الوقت ... ولكنها ... ليست بغريبة على مبدع قسم الهندسة الطبية في هذا المنتدى الرائع .... المشرف العزيز ... البغدادي الفاضل .... 
يشرفني أن أشترك في هذه المسابقة الهادفة وعلى الشكل التالي : 

السؤال الثالث :
عند إستخدام جهاز تخطيط القلب EKG لتشخيص حالة أحد المرضى ..... لم يظهر رسم إشارة القلب على الورقة الحرارية .... ..... ما هو السبب الرئيسي وراء عدم ظهور تلك الأشارة ؟

1- خلل في وضعية اقطاب Electrodes جهاز الـ EKG على جسم المريض.
2- خلل في مكبر الأشارة Instrumentation Amplifier في جهاز الـ EKG.
3- خلل في منظومة الطباعة Stylus Pen في جهاز الـ EKG.
4- خلل في قلب المريض نفسه.

حظ سعيد في الإجابة ...............................

م . حــســـنــيــــــن الـعـــــراقـــــــــــــي


----------



## platinum_ouput (8 مارس 2007)

فكرة جيدة فوق الممتاز ودة اللى احنا متعودين علية 
ماهى المشكلات التى تقابلنا عند أستخدام جهاز E C G?وما هو العلاج لكل مشكلة
شكرا مع حبى وتقديرى


----------



## ابو ايه (10 مارس 2007)

السؤال الرابع عن جهاز الاسنان --------
نحن نعرف كالعاده خروج الماء من قبضة التورباين عند التشغيل على شكل رذاذ مكثف هناك حاله يكون فيها خروج الماء بشكل مستقيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اين يكمن السبب -----مع التقدير


----------



## ابو ايه (10 مارس 2007)

السؤال الخامس عن جهاز السونار ---------
من يستخدم جهاز السونار او من لديه فكره عن الجهاز فان لهذا الجهاز جزء اسمه البروب (proup)ولجهاز السونار هناك 6 تيوبات السؤال ؟ لماذا عند استخدام تيوب او بروب الكيرف اي المقوس يعطينا بعد بالعمق بصوره جيده ولا يعطينا البروب المستقيم ذالك البعد العميق هناك مفارقه علميه واجبك اخي المطروح عليك السؤال ايجاد تلك المفارقه واتمنى لكم التوفيق -----مع فائق شكري وتقديري للاخ ابو احمد البغدادي على هذه الفكره الجيده والذي اعتاد على مفاجئتنا بالمثير والمتألق دائماااااااااااا 
م/ ابو ايه الهيتي


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (13 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أشكركم على هذه اللفتة الجميلة ، وإن شاء الله لن نألوا جهدا في إفادتكم والاستفادة منكم.
سوف تتمحور أسئلتي في مجال الأشعة وسأبدأ بالسؤال التالي : في أجهزة الأشعة أيهما يجب أن تكون استطاعته أكبر ( مولد الجهد العالي Generator )أم أنبوب الأشعة (X-Ray tube).


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 

 تحذير هام جدأ جدأ .

الرجاء عدم الأجابة عن الأسئلة بتاتا 

*نحن نريد جمع الأسئلة لغرض طرحها في المسابقة في مختلف الأختصاصات *.

البغدادي


----------



## bassel hatem (20 أبريل 2007)

*موجات الايكو*

ما هي اقسام الموجات المنبعثة من سطح Probe الخاص بجهاز التصوير بالامواج فوق الصوتية؟


----------



## عبدالرحيم2006 (21 أبريل 2007)

السؤال السادس
معلوم ان غرفة الاشعة تعزل بالرصاص بما تعزل غرفة الرنين المغنطيسي ولماذا؟


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (7 مايو 2007)

من من الاطباء العرب الذي قال
الطب يحتاج الى علم الهندسة .


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (7 مايو 2007)

آلة الضغط العادية والتي تستعمل عادة لقياس ضغط الدم عند الانسان .
فيقال ضغط فلان هو 140\70 مم زئبق 
السؤال الاول : ما المقصود من هذه الارقام وماذا تعني ؟
السؤال الثاني : هل ضغط الدم داخل جسم الانسان اكبر ام اقل من الضغط الجوي ؟
السؤال الثالث: لماذا يسيل الدم من الجرح بقوة ؟
السؤال الرابع:كيف تتصور ضغط دمك تحت الماء ؟


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (7 مايو 2007)

في آلة التنفس الاصطناعي قسم العناية المركزة هناك جهاز صغير في داخلها يسمى capteur O2

السؤال : ماهي وظيفة هذا الجهاز ؟


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (7 مايو 2007)

في قسم غسل الكلية الاصطناعي تستعمل مياه معالجة عن طريق الSoftner +-RO
وهي نظيفة جدا وبمواصفات عالية 
السؤال : هل هذه المياه صالحة للشرب ولماذا؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 مايو 2007)

الأخوة الأعضاء الموقرون .

تحية طيبة .

ننتظر مزيد من الأسئلة لغرض اجراء المسايقة في مختلف الأختصاصات الهندسة الطبية .

ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير .


البغدادي


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (9 مايو 2007)

سؤال: ما هي أول وسيلة استعملت في التاريخ لمعالجة الصور؟


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (9 مايو 2007)

*examen*

question en français 
sorte de vrai examen


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 مايو 2007)

الأخ محمممد .

تحية طيبة .

اثمن جهودك من خلال طرح سؤال للمسابقة التي ستقام بعد جمع اسئلة في مختلف اختصاصات الهندسة

الطبية ويتم اختيارها بقرعة حالما تجهز .

وهنا التمس من كافة الأخوة الأعضاء بوضع سؤال او اكثر بشرط يعرف اجابته بشكل تام .

لكن اود ان يكون السؤال في اللغة العربية ليتسنى لي فهمه بشكل تام .

انتظر رد ك الكريم .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (10 مايو 2007)

كأجراء وقائي للمريض خلال عملية الديلزة الكلوية Kidney Dialysis فأن منظومة الكلية الصناعية Artificial Kidney System تقوم بإيقاف إمرار سائل الديلزة Dialysate بإتجاه المرشح Dialyzer وتصريفه إلى خزان التصريف Drain out بدلاً عن ذلك ... 

سؤالي - ما هي الحالات التي ستقوم عندها منظومة الديلزة بذلك الإجراء الوقائي لحماية المريض ؟!


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (10 مايو 2007)

في جهاز الـ SPIROMETER - وهو احد الأجهزة المهمة المستخدمة في تقييم وظائف الجهاز التنفسي - Pulmonary Function Tests - مالذي ستمثله إشارة الإخراج Output Signal التي سترسم على إسطوانة الـ Kymograph الخاصة بالجهاز أثناء الفحص ؟!!


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (10 مايو 2007)

تشكل الأقطاب - Electrodes من الأجزاء المهمة جداً في الأجهزة الطبية المستخدمة لقياس الفعاليات الكهربائية الحيوية Biopotentials المتولدة من جسم الأنسان ....

سؤالي - لماذا يكون توزيع تلك الألكترودات في جهاز تخطيط الدماغ EEG بشكل أكثر تعقيداً مما هو عليه سواء في جهاز تخطيط القلب ECG أو في جهاز تخطيط العضلات EMG ؟!!


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (10 مايو 2007)

تشكل الأقطاب - Electrodes من الأجزاء المهمة جداً في الأجهزة الطبية المستخدمة لقياس الفعاليات الكهربائية الحيوية Biopotentials المتولدة من جسم الأنسان ....

سؤالي - لماذا يكون توزيع تلك الألكترودات في جهاز تخطيط الدماغ EEG - (10-20 Electrodes) بشكل أكثر تعقيداً مما هو عليه سواء في جهاز تخطيط القلب ECG أو في جهاز تخطيط العضلات EMG ؟!!


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 مايو 2007)

الأخ حسنين علي موسى .

تحية طيبة .

تسلم وعاشت ايدك اسئلة فعلأ رائعة .

كل التقدير والمحبة والأعتزاز .

نتطلع الى المزيد لكي نبدأ بعونه تعالى .

البغدادي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (12 مايو 2007)

تعتبر منظومة السيطرة Control System في جهاز إنعاش التنفس الصناعي Artificial Ventilator الجزء المسؤول عن مراقبة الهواء الداخل الذي يستنشقه المريض .... 

السؤال - ما هي أهم المتحسسات Sensors التي تتألف منها تلك المنظومة وماهي وظيفة كل منها ؟


----------



## نسوم (14 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهم الsensors في جهاز التنفس الصناعي هي 
1- O2 sensor حساس نسبة الاكسجين في الهواء المقدم للمريض (هواء الشهيق) ويعاير تلقائيا من قبل الجهاز عند بداية كل استخدام او يدوياعند الضرورة ويستبدل عندما يعطي الجهاز رسالة O2 out of calibration 
2-flow sinsor حساس معدل تدفق هواء الزفير 
3-prissur sinsor حساس الضغط في مجرى الهواء 
4- حساس درجة حرارة مجرى الهواء 
شكرا


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (28 مايو 2007)

بمناسبة كثرة الحديث في الأونة الأخيرة عن جهاز الجراحة الكهربائية - Electrosurgical Machine - فسؤالي هو التالي : - يتألف هذا الجهاز من نوعين من الألكترودات المتخصصة - Active Electrode الذي يمتاز بمساحته السطحية الضيقة و Dispersive Electrode ذو المساحة السطحية العريضة ..... فماهي وظيفة كل من هذين الألكترودين في جهاز الجراحة الكهربائية ؟ وماهو تأثير إختلاف المساحة السطحية لكليهما على تلك الوظيفة ؟


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (23 سبتمبر 2007)

الزملاء الأعزاء .... رغبة مني في تفعيل هذه المبادرة المهمة لمشرفنا الرائع .... ومع كثرة المهتمين بموضوع التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي - MRI في ملتقانا المتميز ... أقدم لكم هذه المجموعة من الأسئلة حول هذه التقنية المفيدة ....وعلى صيغة أملأ الفراغات التالية ... والتي افتقدناها منذ فترة طويلة .....


(1)	NMR stands for _______________________________________________________.


(2)	MRI represents very complicated _____________ medical technology that is used to generate ________________ diagnostic images and provide ______________ views inside the human body.

(3)	The range of magnetic field intensity used with MRI is __________ which is incredibly powerful as compared with the Earth's _________ magnetic field, while magnetic fields greater than ________ are not approved for medical use.

(4)	The ____________ and most important component of MRI system is the magnet that makes the MRI suite to be considered as a _________________.

(5)	Resistive magnets consist of many _______________ through which an ______________ is passed to generate a magnetic field.

(6)	Resistive magnets are ________ in cost but require ___________ of electricity.

(7)	Permanent magnets have major drawback which is __________ and ____________ to construct.

(8)	Superconducting magnets are the most ______________ magnet for MRI system. They are more economical to operate because of their _____________________ and higher quality imaging. 

(9)	The winding coils of superconducting magnets are continually bathed in __________________ that is very well-insulted by a _________________ shield in order to drop _____________________.

(10)	MRI machines apply ___________ pulse that directed towards the area of the body want to examine through a specific RF ________. 

(11)	RF coils are designed to _________ the different parts of the body like ____________ and ____________. 

(12)	The RF pulse cause the ________________ in the body to ___________ the energy required to make them ___________ about the __________________ of the main magnetic field, as it known as ________________ phenomenon. 

(13)	The RF unit of MRI system is basically consists of __________________and _________________.

(14)	The gradient magnets of MRI system are so useful to obtain multi direction __________ images in axial, ___________ and ____________ planes of the body through ___________ the main magnetic field on a very local level.

(15)	MRI scan fundamentally differs from both X-ray and CT scan in the use of _______________, that make it of less biological hazards to human, and in the use of _______________ to obtain suitable contrast. 

(16)	The Hardware of MRI system is typically comprised of three independent rooms which are ______________, _______________ and _______________.

(17)	The computer system receives the signal from the RF unit as a ___________________ that will be converted by _______________________ into a picture that can be put on a ___________.

(18)	The host computer used specific software known as ___________ in order to process the MRI scan images. 

(19)	The _____________________ is used to produce the images film of MRI scan.

(20)	MRI scans are ideal for diagnosing and evaluating many conditions such are ______________ and _______________.

(21)	MRI Angiography used to visualize the _____________in both arterial and venous system, while functional MRI is mainly used to scan the __________ while performing certain physical task.

(22)	People with ______________ cannot be scanned or go near the MRI scanner because the ____________ can cause them to malfunction.


أمنياتي للجميع بالموفقية في الأجابة .... ورجائي إغناء هذه الفقرة الفاعلة جداً بأسئلتكم المميزة والحرص على إستمرارها وحيويتها .. لما في ذلك من الفائدة العظيمة لكل المهتمين بعلم الهندسة الطبية ... من طلبة ومهندسين ومختصين وأساتذة وغيرهم ... بارك الله فيكم مقدماً وجزاكم كل الخير في شهره الفضيل ... رمضان المبارك .... والسلام عليكم

م. حــســــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي حسنين على هذه المشاركة الفاعلة .

وطموحنا ان نشاهد اسئلة وفيرة لنبدأ بأعلان المسابقة وهي دعوة صادقة للجميع ان يضعوا

الاسئلة كما اشرنا اليه سابقا .

بارك الله بك ودمتة ذخرا لنا .


البغدادي .:55:


----------



## زهرة القمر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بداية كلامي تحية طيبة لكل المهندسين والمهندسات ورمضان مبارك على الجميع ان شاءالله
اود القول انها فكرة جميلة جدا ورائعة واشكر بها مشرفنا المتميز وكل المشاركين بيها بالاسئلة المفيدة والرائعة
تقبلوا مني هذا السوال 
ماهي الاطوال الموجية التي تستخدم لقياس نسسبة الهيموغلوبين بجهاز الpulseoximeter 
وكذلك الطول الموجي لقياس نسبة oxeyhemoglopen
سوال اخر 

what is the cryoginc liquid and where is useing؟
وايضا بالنسية للجهاز mri هل يحتاج المغناطيس الذي فيه للتبريد واذا كان يحتاج للتبريد ماهي الطريقة التي تستخدم من اجل ذلك
واخيرا تقبلوا مني كامل الاحترام والتقدير
وارجو ان تنال الاسئلة رضاكم .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 سبتمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله حضور وتفاعل .

تسلمي لنا وجزاك الله خير جزاء .



البغدادي


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (26 سبتمبر 2007)

أرجو من الاستاذ شكري ان يطلع على المشاركات في هذا الموضوع بالذات قبل نشرها لان هناك من الاخوان من يعطي اجابات .. مع الشكر.


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (28 سبتمبر 2007)

سؤال مهم و طريف في نفس الوقت .... لماذا تكتب كلمة " إسعاف " أو " Ambulance" على سيارة الأسعاف ... وبمختلف اللغات .... بالمقلوب ... أي بعكس إتجاه الكتابة ؟!!!!


----------



## JANIM (9 أكتوبر 2007)

والله فكره رائعه جدا ولكن ياريت بعد انتهاء المسابقه اظهار الاجوبه الصحيحه :68:


----------



## زهرة القمر (9 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تقبلوا مني هذا السوال 
لماذا نسمع صوت مزعج اثناء الفحص بجهاز الmri ماهو مصدر هذا الصوت المزعج ؟
وشكرا تقبلوا مني كامل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## jornjf1302 (6 فبراير 2012)

http://www.online-gucci-store.com/gucci-handbags-c-300.html Gucci HandbagsRecommended Reading:： Moncler Scarf and Hat Nike Dunk SB Sweet shoes Gucci Hobo Bags


----------



## jih4719c4 (8 مارس 2012)

相关的主题文章： chanel purses chanel outlet online chanel bags for sale Where the relatively well-known passenger Eslite,chanel 2.55, Jingdong Mall,http://www.wonderchanelstore.com, red kids, McCaw Lin, et al With the decoration of silver studs and graceful taste,chanel outlet, it created a new fashion trend in modern cityEpi leather has a long history It measures about 12L x 3


----------



## mohabd28eg (10 مارس 2012)

فكرة اكثر من رائعه
وجزاكم الله كل الخير علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
ونفع الغير دائما
وافادكم الله في كل ما تقدمونه للناس


----------

